# Afternoon stroll...



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wanted to share some pictures from our walk yesterday...

















































































































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Lovely photos


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ahhhh...the Great 'Fat' Lode (as we call it) 

I know it well


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> Ahhhh...the Great 'Fat' Lode (as we call it)
> 
> I know it well


We've only been twice... But we'll be going back again sooner... 
Jaxon had a fab time crashing and bashing about...
Next on the cards is up Carn Brea... :thumbup1:


----------



## Krazy Animals (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome Photos!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Great photos! Looks like a lovely place to walk


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely pics, looks like a great walk


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Great photos!
The place is so beautiful to explore as well as Jaxon. He looks so handsome in these pictures. Want to experience to walk in that place too. I really like the place.


----------

